# LOGO!:Parameter ändern



## vladi (17 November 2006)

Hallo Profis,

wie einfach bzw. schwierig ist es an eine LOGO SPS mit Display
Programmparameter zu ändern(z.B. Timer-Zeitwerte)? Kann man
es User ohne Erfahrung zumuten, oder besser andere SPS mit
einem z.B. OP nehmen?
Das Problem ist wie immer das Geld.. 

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 November 2006)

Hallo,
die Sache ist dabei immer : der Fehler ist meist nicht im Schaltschrank, sondern steht davor, heißt: ist eigentlich einfach, aber wenn jemand der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig ist und sonst auch leicht doof kann mehr Schaden anrichten als alles andere, ist also dein Ermeßen was Du der Bedienermanschaft zutraust (bewährt haben sich bei mir Drehknöpfe, damit kommen fast alle klar) .


----------



## vladi (17 November 2006)

*Bediener..*

Hi Dietmar,
klar, Drehknöpfe sind nicht so komplex(aufpassen:LINKS oder RECHTS) .
Nur bei einer kleinen Steuerung, die 10 Ventile sequentiell schalten soll,
und zudem einfach und billig sein soll, möchte ich kein Schaltschrank
mit 10 Knöpfe(womöglich noch analog..) machen usw.
Deswegen dachte ich: LOGO SPS, und die Änderung der Schaltzeiten eben
vorne am Display möglich. 
Muss man beim LOGO dafür ins Programm rein, oder irgendwie nur die
Werte ändern(Meldungsdisplay?)?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi Dietmar,
> klar, Drehknöpfe sind nicht so komplex(aufpassen:LINKS oder RECHTS) .
> Nur bei einer kleinen Steuerung, die 10 Ventile sequentiell schalten soll,
> und zudem einfach und billig sein soll, möchte ich kein Schaltschrank
> ...



Bei der Display - version lassen sich gewisse einstellungen über das Display ändern, allerdings etwas umständlich. Für gelegendliches Einstellen aber ausreichend.

Professioneller ist natürlich z.B. ne 200er mit Display, kostet aber ca. das 3fache...


----------



## vladi (17 November 2006)

*200 mit Display..*

Hi,

klar, eine 200 mit Display wäre OK. Aber hier bevorzuge ich
eher eine kleine NAIS FP0 (jetzt heissen die Panasonic..) mit dem
Touchpanel GT01, für das Geld gibt es kaum etwas Besseres..
Die Touchs sind super zum Bedienen.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Immergewinner (17 November 2006)

Hallo,

Nimm eine Mitsubishi Alpha die sind optimal dafür, großes Display und frei programmierbare Tasten damit kann man sich eine schöne Menüführung basteln. Preislich liegt Sie auch in der Region vom Logo.


Gruss


----------



## vladi (20 November 2006)

*Alpha*

Hi,
da hast Du recht, die Mitsubishi ALPHA ist die beste Alternative.
Da sind nur 9+4=13 Outputs möglich, aber wenn es reicht..
Mögliche Menüführung usw. sind drin, prima Programmierung.
Danke.

Vladi


----------



## ge-nka (6 Dezember 2006)

Um in einer LOGO mit Display,die
Zeit-Parameter für Ein,Ausschaltverzögerung zu verändern kann man in 0BA5,OBA4 auf einen Zähler
 verweisen,den Zähler wert kann man mit D-Eingängen +/- ändern und das ganze auf dem Display in einer Textmeldung anzeigen laßen.
Bei mehreren Zeitbausteinen
kann man per Schieberegister
eine kleine Menü bauen ,8 Schieberegisterbits gesamt mit denen man jeweils einen Zähler aktiviert,Textmeldungen 10 .
Das ganze Menü kostet zwar,
jeder menge Bausteine aber ,
wenn man damit klar kommt wieso nicht.


----------

